# What drug makes you the most sociable?



## PudPud (Sep 15, 2010)

In your opinion out of all drugs what one makes you the most sociable? i.e. wanting to spend time with people and actually enjoying it.

Also
What drug makes you sociable without it being obvious your on something?
And what drug that is easily obtainable (not illegal or controlled) makes you 
sociable? 
(not alcohol though it stinks too much)

So what do you think?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! Hey guys open the floodgates!!!
If you don't care about the consequences and its only recreational:MDMA


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

SSRI Hypomania


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Tramadol? Tolerance and addiction show up fast tough.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Xanax tends to make you very social and happy around people. Tolerance issues and a short half life are a negative to that.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Tramadol, but tollerance occur fast


----------



## pyrojoe (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd advise against doing drugs to be more sociable. In my case, I'm pretty sure I've screwed up the chemicals in my brain, perhaps permanently, by relying on them so much. I now need marijuana or alcohol to sleep at night and when i take them, i don't get happy anymore, i just get 'normal'. As for legal medicine, most of them are really addictive and will only cause you serious pain in the long run.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Naturally: tyrosine (though an amino acid taken in supplement form) and of course Lexapro (though I am unsure as to the extend of this medications efficacy with regards to my social performance.

I'd be curious to try things like Xanax just to do those things I normally wouldn't consider every once in a while.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Valium was great for me when I needed something quickly to help me out of the anxious hell I was feeling in certain situations.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

MDMA is pretty good for that, but Oxycontin is the best drug for it, the only time in my life i was the life of the party.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Klonopin and alcohol


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Klonopin and coffee (if you consider coffee a drug! ).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paxil and coffee (the latter keeps me awake).


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Paxil and coffee (the latter keeps me awake).


Yeah, I'm on Nardil + Klonopin, and I drink lots of coffee. I can't tell whether it's the Nardil that makes me tired, or if the caffeine causes me to crash. When I was only on Klonopin, it didn't make me as tired as I sometimes get now.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Only alcohol and back in the day occasionally weed but only after drinking. My anxiety would really take a toll on me when I tried to smoke with people because I think I inhale 'wrong' or 'weird' or something since I'm not a cigarette smoking and am not used to it.


----------



## maclasch (Jan 9, 2009)

Alcohol for me. The one time I took Xanax - two tablets - I don't really remember what happened. I was feeling normal, besides being a little buzzed (I'd also had a few beers, though I don't recommend this), and then the last thing I remember is playing rock band, then waking up in bed and wondering where the **** my night went. So I would say the memory loss for me is a definite turn off.


----------



## skateforlife6 (Oct 20, 2010)

For me pretty much any drugs make to me sociable, Illegal ones anyway. Xanax totally makes me not care what people think. alcohol i just say stupid crap. Weed i'd say is what makes me the most sociable because i feel relaxed and it's a way for me to hangout with other people in a comfortable situation as long as theres something to do.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall XR


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

For me 1mg klonopin does it, it's enough to kill most of my anxiety but not enough to make my talking slurred.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Dilaudid by a long shot!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Alcohol never worked for me


----------



## mp333 (Apr 24, 2010)

maclasch said:


> Alcohol for me. The one time I took Xanax - two tablets - I don't really remember what happened. I was feeling normal, besides being a little buzzed (I'd also had a few beers, though I don't recommend this), and then the last thing I remember is playing rock band, then waking up in bed and wondering where the **** my night went. So I would say the memory loss for me is a definite turn off.


you took to much and you drank on it is why you had memory loss. drinking on it increase the affect atleast triple.


----------



## pete69 (May 9, 2008)

for me it is nardil and klonopin--45mg of nardil and 1-1.5mg of klono.
it makes me very normal around anyone-even those suited guys in the bank!

alcohol alone used to work-now alcohol just makes me feel more anxiety-depending of course how much-i need more than 8 units to feel relaxed in myself..then valium did the job but that stopped working and alone it makes you zzz so u dont want to socialize in the first place:blank

i see your in the uk-try asking your gp for an ssri to start-prozac was ok for me but i always needed tranx with ssris as the side effects were always on a par with the damn SA for the first 4 weeks

good luck!


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

MDMA/ MDA. Passed trials for safety and efficiency, now training therapists.

Take once a month with combined 5 hour psychotherapy.


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

Adderall.... but it also makes me want to fight anyone who says/does anything that offends me even in the slightest.


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> Dilaudid by a long shot!


You have got to be kidding.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

FoCo said:


> Adderall.... but it also makes me want to fight anyone who says/does anything that offends me even in the slightest.


Have you tried dexedrine?


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

FoCo said:


> You have got to be kidding.


Not at all; I agree with him. Opioids are the kings of "pro-social" drugs. 

Other than opioids, (dex)amphetamine.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Tramadol is very good if you have low opiate tolerance but fiercely addictive and where my opiate dependence stemmed from. Any opiates are good tbh, Alcohol is also a great for lowering inhibitions as we all know but it has a tendency to change your personality to that of a penis if too much is consumed.

I find currently Zopiclone (Z-Class non-benzo) to be a very sociable medication but it is nothing but a benzo in disguise and just as addictive. It is very good though and I'm enjoying using it atm.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not intrerested in being social, just be able to control my anxiety in performing situations. Best and most dangerous combo was benzos + opiates. The dangers are serious though due to respiratory depression. Second best hoice is clonazepam alone. Best SSRI I've taken with some (not much though) usefulness has been Lexapro.


----------



## maltese (Sep 11, 2010)

Paxil helps me.


----------



## FoCo (Oct 11, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Have you tried dexedrine?


I have not. Whats the 'trade name'? I'm kind of limited to what I can find for sale in a college environment or that I can get prescribed easily... I wonder if the sleepy side effects from Paxil would be enough medical reason for a prescription to something like that?



Hulgil said:


> Not at all; I agree with him. Opioids are the kings of "pro-social" drugs.
> 
> Other than opioids, (dex)amphetamine.


Yea, I agree as far as say, Oxy, but have you tried dilaudid?? Orally it is crap and if you shoot it I'm guessing you wont care enough to do much socializing...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Dexedrine is the trade name, chemical name is dextro amphetamine, its possible the levo amphetamine in adderall caused the anger due to causing more NE release.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

FoCo said:


> I have not. Whats the 'trade name'? I'm kind of limited to what I can find for sale in a college environment or that I can get prescribed easily... I wonder if the sleepy side effects from Paxil would be enough medical reason for a prescription to something like that?
> 
> Yea, I agree as far as say, Oxy, but have you tried dilaudid?? Orally it is crap and if you shoot it I'm guessing you wont care enough to do much socializing...


 Dilaudid makes me nod out, im not very social while im passed out so oxy is definately better for being social


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Dilaudid just kills pain for me, as well as Fentanyl.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Overall, at equivalent doses of opiate, I found this scale useful for anxiety relief (when combined with benzodiazepines):

Oxycodone>morphine or codeine>dilaudid>fentanyl.


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

FoCo said:


> I have not. Whats the 'trade name'? I'm kind of limited to what I can find for sale in a college environment or that I can get prescribed easily...


You probably get Vyvanse prescribed easily, if you don't mind the dexamphetamine high lasting 12 hours or so.



> Yea, I agree as far as say, Oxy, but have you tried dilaudid?? Orally it is crap and if you shoot it I'm guessing you wont care enough to do much socializing...


That's a good point. I had some good effects from snorting it, but shooting was best. It's the only thing I've ever banged and I don't plan on doing it again. It made me plenty sociable, though, if a little incoherent!


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

A lot is psychological. Think positive, take small steps and feel accomplished! You dont' have to shoot for the broadcaster personality, or all american MVP guy w/ the limelight. But you can do little to help. 

For me, I think alcohol as a whole will make you relaxed. so anything like a benzo will do the trick. Though I must say ativan has been the most potent ever !


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

OK Zopiclone is ridiculously good for social situations, good sense of euphoria and confidence, so long as you keep a low dosage you are still in a good sober sense of mind. I'm finding it very useful but worried about being addicted, but my God it works very well indeed.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

GHB, not legal but very easy to make.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Anticholinergics makes me calm and more social.


----------



## diablo9199 (Aug 9, 2010)

I always have an amazing time taking pure MDMA crystals/powder (molly). No one can really tell that you are rolling unless they look at your massive pupils. Or the fact that you just told them some of your darkest secrets like it was no big deal, either or.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Is there an medicine that makes you more sociable, without dependence, increasing tolerance and side effects like anxiety?


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Other than self confidence I don't think so unfortunately :no


----------



## kerosene (Oct 26, 2010)

Probably small amounts of alcohol and weed. I'm a downer person, but if I take too much downer I just want to lie around and daydream and listen to music, not that I mind.


----------



## Anima (Oct 28, 2010)

Prozac used to help, now it just makes me more anxious. Alcohol is my socialising drug, whether it works really depends what mood I'm in beforehand, though. 

I take Zopiclone for insomnia. I've never tried it during the day, except when I wanted to sleep. I feel really zombie-like on Zopiclone, but might try it out for anxiety anyway...


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

If you take too many Zpoiclone then it will make you feel like that, it depends on the dosage and how much you take at night to help you sleep.

Right now I'm taking around 15mg in one dose during the day and it gives me a great lift, able to cope with any situation, very VERY sociable. I don't think it's good to use it all the time though, it's not that kind of drug I don't think, but in a case of having a bad day, say you don't feel like going out and facing the world (we all get like that right??) then pop a couple of Zopiclone and an hour later you'll pretty much feel the opposite.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dextroamphetamine would top the list. I'm sure there are even better drugs, but the DEA gets in the way.

As for tramadol, it SUCKS!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Alcohol. I could hug the world!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Out of all the drugs I've done, cocaine.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Dextroamphetamine would top the list. I'm sure there are even better drugs, but the DEA gets in the way.
> 
> As for tramadol, it SUCKS!


Amphetamine, MDMA and other stimulants, the _only_ drugs capable of reducing my SA.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> Alcohol. I could hug the world!


lol same here.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Kanashi said:


> lol same here.


YO!

Lol had to respond to that sig of you


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Phenibut and some alcohol do wonders for making me more sociable. I'll stick to that if I have to be sociable with work/family, but if i'm with friends, i'm often add some methylone/aMT/MDMA/6-APB into the mix as well later for even further increased levels of sociability. (Not all at the same time though!)

ZeroG64 - your comments about Zopiclone are interesting. I take Zopiclone a couple of times a week at most but only for sleep issues. I've never tested how it would work out for me as a anti-anxiolytic or to make me more sociable. I'll try it out this weekend.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Oxycodone
dextroamphetamine
methamphetamine
cocaine
alcohol
mdma

^^ any of these works I think oxycodone and dextroamphetamine are the best of them though


Final answer: Dextroamphetamine combined with oxycodone which is what i use.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

GHB, Dexedrine, opioids, Ritalin, to name a few.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Just for a night, not on daily basis of course, the most sociable drugs I tried are:

Tramadol, codeine, amphetamine, clonazepam, ethanol.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

I said earlier that dilaudid worked the best for me but I got a script for Fiorinol C1/2 last week and they kill my social anxiety 100%. It's a temporary cure for me


----------



## Hockey1985 (Sep 7, 2010)

Klonopins do work on my anxiety


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> YO!
> 
> Lol had to respond to that sig of you


:clap


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

FoCo said:


> I have not. Whats the 'trade name'? I'm kind of limited to what I can find for sale in a college environment or that I can get prescribed easily... I wonder if the sleepy side effects from Paxil would be enough medical reason for a prescription to something like that?
> 
> Yea, I agree as far as say, Oxy, but have you tried dilaudid?? Orally it is crap and if you shoot it I'm guessing you wont care enough to do much socializing...


Snorting 4mg of dilaudid before social situations can be a potent helper.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Snorting opiates works wonders, but id say cocaine works just as well. Or if you snort oxy with cocaine it works twice as well, plus it feels pretty amazing.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Dexedrine, Dexedrine, Dexedrine, Dexedrine, *DEXEDRINE*!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> Dexedrine, Dexedrine, Dexedrine, Dexedrine, *DEXEDRINE*!


Whahaha, hell yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkateDVS96 (Sep 30, 2010)

alcohol and oxy's. mdma used too but with my thinking pattern, the drug sucks balls


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Whahaha, hell yes!!!!!!!!!


with some nice dilaudid mixed in hell yes.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bben said:


> with some nice dilaudid to come down with ok, that crash is no fun.


Which is interested if that if i take amp on its own, after it wears off i notice a crash, however if i combine it with GHB, after both wear off there's no crash, and even with crazy high ammounts where i should feel depressed for several days afterwards, offcourse if i keep pushing it that loses its magic too but then i can just take more GHB the days after.

Enough with the G praises haha, i just tought that was interesting, GHB has oposing effects on dopamine in some brainarea's, tough it also increases dopamine in the reward related area's, still it stays the best comedown killer ever, even brings the drugs you took before back up for a bit when your in a comedown lol.


----------



## Swanson (Sep 4, 2010)

I wish I could get my hands on some of these drugs without having to go through the ordeal of getting on SSRIs and other useless medications before someone will give me something that works. 

At this point in time, alcohol does the trick for getting me to be social. However, I find that the next day I feel awfully anxious and I start obsessing over what I may have said/done the day before- even if I only had a couple of drinks. 

Caffeine helps a little in getting me to be talkative, but again, I get anxious after a couple of hours and it doesn't seem worth it. 

If only I could find something that made me social, calm, didn't cause dependence or other horrible side effects, was easy to obtain and legal...


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

No Limit said:


> Klonopin and alcohol


Add coffee (or caffeine) to your list and now your talking. The two you listed make me relaxed but don't give me any energy or desire to socialize. Coffee gives me the kick in the *** to start talking to people....I probably need Adderall or something because I've had wicked hypoactive- inattentive ADD my entire life but never tried anything except Ritalin and that was in like 3rd grade...I think coffee helps with the ADD and socializing though.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I think I'm recovered enough to give my opinion based on my 8 years of benzo use, 4 years of narcotic use and ~8 months of SSRI use:

1. Benzos-Made me slightly more sociable initially but eventually less so because I was damn tired and sleepy all the time. I could hardly study or work.

2. Narcotics-Made me slightly less social because I got so much pleasure from it alone that social stuff was useless. The good thing about it is it made the most boring chores at work look interesting because I kinda became entrenched in them while floating in a big pleasure cloud. When people/patients interrupted when I was filing/filling a prescription, I would feel like destroying them because it would interfere with my relaxed, monotous pattern of activity/pleasure. People were actually an intereference with the narcotic's pleasureful effect, especially if I had to waste energy talking.

3. SSRIs-I'm still not very social (about my normal level) except with 2-3 people and even then they tend to bore me after a few times so I need an internet/reading break. If they talk about something personel, I usually slowly drift away and just pretend to listen. It's rude but I can't help it. It's really boring unless they're talking about 2-3 things that really interest me and then I can't stop listening. I'll keep asking questions until they want to punch me in the face.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

How was the combination of benzo's and opiates differend then? I think i remember you saying that was your cure, do the benzo's change anything about the opiate high so you did enjoy people?


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

benzos generally make the opiates high worse as opiates disinhibit gaba to release dopamine in the NAC.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> How was the combination of benzo's and opiates differend then? I think i remember you saying that was your cure, do the benzo's change anything about the opiate high so you did enjoy people?


As best as I can recall the combo did not change the opiate high to make people more enjoyable. I still had little desire for socializing. I think it's because I'm naturally an introvert. As best as I can recall the time I enjoyed people the most and actually was listening to their words/thoughts was after a few months of stopping the benzos/narcotics. My wife and best friend told me this. Unfortunately, I don't feel this way now. I'm not anxious but I just don't have much interest in people unless it has to do with weird humour or any of my few and intense interests. I'm still scared of work. I have trouble extinguishing previous fears.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

L-theanine


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Kon said:


> I think I'm recovered enough to give my opinion based on my 8 years of benzo use, 4 years of narcotic use and ~8 months of SSRI use:
> 
> 1. Benzos-Made me slightly more sociable initially but eventually less so because I was damn tired and sleepy all the time. I could hardly study or work.
> 
> 2. Narcotics-Made me slightly less social because I got so much pleasure from it alone that social stuff was useless. The good thing about it is it made the most boring chores at work look interesting because I kinda became entrenched in them while floating in a big pleasure cloud. When people/patients interrupted when I was filing/filling a prescription, I would feel like destroying them because it would interfere with my relaxed, monotous pattern of activity/pleasure. People were actually an intereference with the narcotic's pleasureful effect, especially if I had to waste energy talking.


How do you feel on Alcohol Kon? I'm curious since alcohol seems to effect both the GABAergic and Opioidergic systems in the brain, albeit probably to a lesser extent than the combo you used to take.


----------



## racingmind (Sep 26, 2010)

Kon said:


> I think I'm recovered enough to give my opinion based on my 8 years of benzo use, 4 years of narcotic use and ~8 months of SSRI use:
> 
> 1. Benzos-Made me slightly more sociable initially but eventually less so because I was damn tired and sleepy all the time. I could hardly study or work.
> 
> ...


Dopaminergics will make u more social. they are responsible for motivation and reward.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Alcohol

I would like to try Xanax but my Doctor isn't keen on prescribing that. I'm going to order some Phenibut to see its effects or lack thereof.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

racingmind said:


> Dopaminergics will make u more social. they are responsible for motivation and reward.


Yes stimulants tough, altough NE release and dopamine in certain brainarea's is anxiogenic, which is why some need the combination of a benzo and a stimulant, or for others stimulants only provide prosocial energy leaving the anxiety itself also needing an added anxiolytic.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Aces_Shy said:


> Alcohol
> 
> I would like to try Xanax but my Doctor isn't keen on prescribing that. I'm going to order some Phenibut to see its effects or lack thereof.


It seems that stuff that acts on the GABAB receptor is a magic cure here for many, like phenibut and GHB, unfortionally phenibut induces a rapid tolerance and GHB can be very addictive, which is strange is that baclofen doesnt appear to be as strong, and that it lowers dopamine which isnt the case with phenibut and GHB.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Yes stimulants tough, altough NE release and dopamine in certain brainarea's is anxiogenic, which is why some need the combination of a benzo and a stimulant, or for others stimulants only provide prosocial energy leaving the anxiety itself also needing an added anxiolytic.


or an opiate-stimulant combo to block NE release.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

racingmind said:


> Dopaminergics will make u more social. they are responsible for motivation and reward.


Why would I want to be more social if that's not my natural personality? I kinda like not being too social because I really like other stuff (ideas, strength training, science, philosophty, metaphysics, etc.) and get a major "high" from those interests. I just don't want anxiety because I hate when my heart feels like it's going to come out of my chest not for the reason to be more social.



jim_morrison said:


> How do you feel on Alcohol Kon? I'm curious since alcohol seems to effect both the GABAergic and Opioidergic systems in the brain, albeit probably to a lesser extent than the combo you used to take.


Alcohol kinda feels like benzos to me except worse side-effects (dizziness, more cognitive deficits, nausea and post-alcohol depression, hangover). I don't like alcohol. But when I was younger I did use it at parties/social functions, because it helped me not feel nervous around women. It still didn't make me that much more interested in socializing per se as best as I can remember and I really hated the side-effects. Currently, alcohol still doesn't make me that much more sociable just more sleepy. I hate when people drink too much. They act like idiots. I also acted like an idiot. In one party I spoke to one guy for about 3 hours about the philosophical interpretations of quantum mechanics. I don't recall if he was interested? And I didn't care. Benzos for me are much better. At least my cognitive processes aren't that impaired. I've used alcohol + benzos + narcotics also. It made me super sleepy. The narcotics + benzo was much better. The narcotics alone doesn't help with my anxiety. It's just a "pleasure" drug. It feels like a substitute for my special interests when I'm forced to do stuff that I'm really not interested in (like my job, people around me, etc.). I love oxycodone. But it's very addictive to me. Benzos are not at all addictive for me. I don't get pleasure from them. I think they can be a good drug for short-term anxiety relief. Unfortunately, long-term they tended to increase my anxiety, I think because of tolerance and inter-dose withdrawal and acting like a pharmacological avoidance strategy. I only recently realized this. They can be good for prn use also but the possibility exists of slowly using them in other occassions and slowly becoming anxious to previous situations that didn't cause much anxiety. It happened to me.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Hands down, alcohol.

Nothing even comes close for me.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

dextroamphetamine or methamphetamine without a doubt. then oxycodone then hydromorphone or of course the combination of them all.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

e pills or cocaine but they're illegal and totally wrong and bad in everyway, and possibly evil. They worked wonders on my anxiety but they destroy your brain so it's really *REALLY* not a good idea.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

LostIdentity said:


> e pills or cocaine but they're illegal and totally wrong and bad in everyway, and possibly evil. They worked wonders on my anxiety but they destroy your brain so it's really *REALLY* not a good idea.


That depends, generally its not recommend to use XTC but i couldnt change my life dramatically in a postive way without it, but its really person dependent.

The key is to not take it when your NOT clubbing, you have to be around a ****load of ppl to get the benefits.


----------



## peacemaker (Jan 10, 2011)

*Ambien*

i'm prescribed ambien so i have a tolerance to it and usually after i take it i end up staying awake and wishing i had someone to talk to. if i'm with a group of people after i've taken it i definitly don't feel awkward saying whats on my mind. whether its wierd or not people usually find me funny and very personable which makes me comfortable enough to have conversations.


----------



## californiakid18 (Jan 10, 2011)

Canadian4Life said:


> Dilaudid by a long shot!


hell yehh i agree , and pretty much all opiates , but i think that is a opiate idk but dilaudid is better thenn herohweennn forsuree:yes


----------



## californiakid18 (Jan 10, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> That depends, generally its not recommend to use XTC but i couldnt change my life dramatically in a postive way without it, but its really person dependent.
> 
> The key is to not take it when your NOT clubbing, you have to be around a ****load of ppl to get the benefits.


totally agree , except all i needed was some music a group of friends also on mdma and a car with infinate possiblities of places to go and people to interact withh .... god i love that **** i wanna drop some e now


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

ALCOHOL. Hands down.


----------



## anxiousnervous (Jan 7, 2011)

*I don't know about that*



metamorphosis said:


> Wow! Hey guys open the floodgates!!!
> If you don't care about the consequences and its only recreational:MDMA


I don't know about that after seeing this.




GREAT TUNE THOUGH 
TDR - Squelch (Sander Van Doorn Remix)


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i deleted my post because i dont want to be associated with this....just look at that guy, he might be happier than a lottery winner but just look at him...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

alcohols good


----------



## SacredSmoke (Jan 11, 2011)

Anything mixed with alcohol does it for me. Xanax and a 6 pack gave me enough courage to go for home base with a girl for the first time. Oxycotton and alcohol is a close second.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Guinness. Lots of it. Nectar of the Gods.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Beer, sadly.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Alcohol just makes me intoxicated. Pathetic in comparison to dopaminergics.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Guinness. Lots of it. Nectar of the Gods.


Doesn't make me sociable but nectar, yes it is. <3


----------

